# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Webrar - сжимающий прокси. Возможно кому-то пригодится.

## sasha181

Webrar - сжимающий прокси
Изначально делал для себя. Потом решил поделиться. Зачем железке зря простаивать :)
Возможно кому-нибудь пригодится.
Коэффициент сжатия, в среднем 75%.

----------


## alb12

Протестировал программу TrafficCompressor, последняя версия 2.0.436. Получил любопытные результаты. Подробно об этом написал всвоем блоге: http://lifejoker-2009.blogspot.com/2...ompressor.html

----------

